# MSI x58 Pro-E Ram Issue



## bozx (Sep 3, 2011)

helo all

My specs 

Win 7 64 bit
Intel Core i7 930 2.8 GHZ
MSI x58 Pro-E
Corsair XMS3 2x1GB 1333 MHZ [CM3X10241333C9]
Corsair XMS3 3x2GB 1333 MHZ [CMX2GX3M1A1333C9]

(No over clockings ,  all in stock speed)

was using "Corsair XMS3 2x1GB 1333 MHZ" all gud.
yesterday bought Corsair XMS3 3x2GB 1333 MHZ CMX2GX3M1A1333C9

problem is that i cant get to work the whole set of 8 GB.

In every way bios detects only 6 GB.
I removed all rams..
and placed the 3x2GB [ 1-3-5 ] slots it boots up cool in tripple channel but after few mints.. it crashed with a BSOD .
also placed the 2x2GB [ 1-3    ] works like charm

pls some one help me out....


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 3, 2011)

Do it like this: slot: 1-2: for XMS3 2x1GB 1333 MHZ
and slot: 3-4-5-6: for XMS3 3x2GB 1333 MHZ

Hopefully it goes well.


----------



## bozx (Sep 3, 2011)

thnx bro.. u gave me idea... cooolll

i got a solution... from my manual.. after u asked me to try as slots.
i was getting confused wid the slot numbers...

as per the manual.. i filled

A0-B0-C0 wid -->  XMS3 3x2GB 1333 MHZ (tripple channel)
A1-B1 with ----->  XMS3 2x1GB 1333 MHZ (Dual Channel)

now its cool.... but one problem...
my system properties shows this 
*pic.phyrefile.com/b/bo/bozx/2011/09/03/properties.png

its 1 GB less.. seems my Grafics card using that ram..fraction... tho it has 1 GB memory...

tnx to u very much for the reply...


----------



## mithun_mrg (Sep 4, 2011)

Discrete graficks card generally have dedicated memory so check with cpuz all ur ram is working properly

Sent from my GT-I5510 using Tapatalk


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 4, 2011)

bozx said:


> its 1 GB less.. seems my Grafics card using that ram..fraction... tho it has 1 GB memory...



yes its your shared graphics which is using 1 GB of memory.


----------



## bozx (Sep 4, 2011)

well bro this is the problem is the .... can i get 1 GB retun... lol



*pic.phyrefile.com/b/bo/bozx/2011/09/03/cpuz.1.png

*pic.phyrefile.com/b/bo/bozx/2011/09/03/cpuz.1.2.png

*pic.phyrefile.com/b/bo/bozx/2011/09/03/cpuz.2.png

*pic.phyrefile.com/b/bo/bozx/2011/09/03/cpuz.3.png


*pic.phyrefile.com/b/bo/bozx/2011/09/03/cpuz.4.png

*pic.phyrefile.com/b/bo/bozx/2011/09/03/cpuz.5.png


----------



## mithun_mrg (Sep 5, 2011)

yep that 1GB is shared by the GPU the only way of getting it back is to get a GPU with dedicated vram


----------

